# No sound card was found.



## pkh34 (Dec 21, 2009)

start>run>dxdiag>sound "No sound card was found. If one is expected, you should install a sound driver provided by the hardware manufacturer".



realtek high definition audio,when click 'update driver' in computer management>device manager>sound,vido and game controllers,it will says its updated,it was fine 2 days ago until windows update,what should i do? 


os:windows 7 ultimate


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi pkh34,

try a restore point before the update.


----------



## pkh34 (Dec 21, 2009)

oh forgot to mention i tried 2 different restore point with antivirus disabled,no luck


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

try uninstalling and re install


----------



## pkh34 (Dec 21, 2009)

i tried uninstall it in device manager,when i reboot,it autoatically reinstall,still,doesnt help at all.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

goto add/remove programs and delete any realtek sound and then uninstall the driver in device manager and use driver sweeper to clear out realtec drivers can get it from my signature


----------



## pkh34 (Dec 21, 2009)

i tried your driversweeper after uninstall in device manager,but there is no result when i only check the 'realtek'


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

if you have Microsoft Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) Bus install that and then the sound driver. in control panel under sound whats the defualt play back device?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

to add to previous post. check bios and make sure audio is enabled


----------

